# Bento Ball Fail



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Yesterday during my lunch hour, I went to Petsmart and while I was there I picked up some refills for the Bento Balls. This morning it took me about 15 minutes to put the refill in the orange one. I gave it to Izzy and went into the shower. 10 minutes later this is what I found.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine were OK with the Bento Ball, but I needed 4 and the Pet store only had three. I bought another size in a purple ball. All of mine like it better than the orange Bento Ball. 
I'm really surprised that Dewey didn't chew it up like Izzy. Probably because they were all too busy taking each other's!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have an orange one and a pink one. Mine love them and do not chew them up. That Izzy has a real strong bite!


----------

